# Enneagram of Anime and Video Game Characters



## Swordsman of Mana

I'll start with a few

Chibi Vampire:
Karin Maaka: 6w7 Sx/So
Kenta Usui: 9w8 Sp/Sx
Cholera Maaka: 8w7 Sp/Sx
Henry Maaka: 7w? So/Sx 
Anju Maaka: 9w1 Sp/Sx
Ren Maaka: 7w8 Sx/Sp
Elda Maaka: 2w3 Sx/So
Mrs. Usui: 7w6 Sx/So
Maki: 2w3 So/Sx
Winner Sinclair: 4w3 Sx/So
Victor Sinclair: 8w7 So/Sp

Inuyasha
Inuyasha: 8w7 Sx/So
Kagome: 1w2 So/Sx or So/Sp
Shippo: 7w6 So/Sx
Muroku: 7w? Sx/So
Sango: 1w9 So/Sp
Sesshomaru: 8w7 Sp/Sx
Naraku: 8w? Sp/Sx

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle:
Sonic: 7w8 Sx/So
Tails: 9w1 So/Sx
Knuckles: 8w9 So/Sp
Dr. Eggman: 3w4 So/Sp or Sp/So
Shadow: INTJ 8w9 Sx/Sp
Rouge: 3w4 Sx/Sp or Sx/So
Omochao: 9w1 So/Sx

Tales of Symphonia:
Lloyd Irving: 7w8 or 8w7 So/Sx 
Collete Brunell: 6w7 Sx/So or So/Sx
Genis Sage: 6w5 Sp/So
Raine Sage: 5w4 Sp/So
Kratos Aurion: 8w9 Sp/Sx
Sheena Fujibashi: 8w7 So/Sx
Presea Combatir: 5w6 Sp/Sx
Regal Bryant: 8w9 Sp/Sx or Sp/So
Zelos Wilder: 7w? Sx/So
Mithos Yggdrasil: 8w9 or 1w? Sx/So
Martel: 1w2 So/Sx
Yuan: 8w? 5w? Sp/Sx
Magnius: 6w7 So/Sx
Kvar: 8w? Sp/Sx
Rodyle: 5w6 or 8w7 Sp/So
Forcystus: 3w2 Sx/So
Pronyma: 8w7 Sx/So
Chocolat: 8w7 So/Sx
Kate: 6w5 So/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Yu Yu Hakusho
Yusuke: 8w7 Sx/So 8-3-6
Kuwabara: cp6w7 So/Sx 6-8-2
Kurama: 9w8 Sx/Sp or Sp/Sx 9-4-7 (Yoko Kurama might be 8w9)
Hiei: 8w7 Sp/Sx 8-5-3
Koenma: 7w8 Sp/So 7-3-8
Keiko: 2w1 So/Sp 2-1-6
Botan: 3w2 Sx/So 3-9-7 
Genkai: 8w7 Sp/So 8-3-5
Toguro: 3w2 Sp/So 3-8-6
Sensui: 1w2 So/Sp 1-6-4
Suzaku: 3w4 Sx/Sp 3-7-8
Sakyo: 8w7 Sp/Sx 8-3-5


----------



## LibertyPrime

*Ergo Proxy*

*Real Mayer* - 6w5 1w9 4wx so/sx INTJ
*Vincent Law* - 6w7 4w3 9w8 so/sx INFP <--I'm like this guy, mostly.

Ergo Proxy Trailer HD "Pulse of the awakening" - YouTube

*Wolf's Rain*

Tsume - 6w5 8w7 3w4 sp/sx ISTP





*
Fairy Tail*

*Natsu Dragneel* - 6w7 3w2 8w7 sx/so ESFP <--he and I share the "hut those I care about and I will end you!" vengeful burning rage thing.






*Deadman Wonderland*
*
Ganta Igarashi (五十嵐 丸太 Igarashi Ganta?) aka Woodpecker* - 6w7 2w1 9w8 so/sx INFP

^^ classic *Dragonball Z*

Gohan - 6w7 INFP P don't piss off type 6 INFPs)

*Trigun*

*Vash the Stampede (ヴァッシュ・ザ・スタンピード|Vasshu za Sutanpīdo)* - either 2w3 or 6w7 9w1 so/sx xNFP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Rim
Tsume seemed pretty blatantly 8w7 to me. what made you think 6w5? Tobue on the other hand might have been a 6. I think he was a 6w7-9w1-2w1 though I'm not sure of the order


----------



## LibertyPrime

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Rim
> Tsume seemed pretty blatantly 8w7 to me. what made you think 6w5? Tobue on the other hand might have been a 6. I think he was a 6w7-9w1-2w1 though I'm not sure of the order


Tsume is afraid, I could see that almost instantly. He also mistrusts and doubts like crazy. He pretends like he doesn't care and puts on a tough face, but inside he is really scared, fiercely loyal. His problem is that he can't trust others. Towards the end you'll see his true nature emerge: the loyal self sacrificing defender.

 I agree with what you wrote about Toboe. (there is a reason the 2 of them are put together you know). The two sides of type 6 right there manifesting in different ways.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> Tsume is afraid, I could see that almost instantly. He also mistrusts and doubts like crazy. He pretends like he doesn't care and puts on a tough face, but inside he is really scared, fiercely loyal. His problem is that he can't trust others. Towards the end you'll see his true nature emerge: the loyal self sacrificing defender.
> 
> I agree with what you wrote about Toboe. (there is a reason the 2 of them are put together you know). The two sides of type 6 right there manifesting in different ways.


8s also mistrust people and bury their fear with a strong face (when they are afraid at least) but 6w5 does seem to work too (I'm not a 6, but you clearly relate to something that I am missing, so perhaps you're right)
one of my INFP friends is EXACTLY like Toboe (he even kinda looks like him lol). I think he's Sx/Sp

PS: Gohan is definitely INFP 6w7


----------



## LibertyPrime

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 8s also mistrust people and bury their fear with a strong face (when they are afraid at least) but 6w5 does seem to work too (I'm not a 6, but you clearly relate to something that I am missing, so perhaps you're right)
> one of my INFP friends is EXACTLY like Toboe (he even kinda looks like him lol). I think he's Sx/Sp
> 
> PS: Gohan is definitely INFP 6w7


Reasons why Tsume is a 6:

- only leads humans for safety and food (security orientated)
- is afraid to leave town
- skeptical about paradise and doubtful of everything
- knows the outside world is very dangerous, so he is cautious all the time
- always leaps in to help and has a 6th sense for danger (more so then the others)
- when they fall asleep he dreams of running free from all his burdens and anxieties (his paradise is very 9ish ...6es tend to want that sort of stuff)
- is loyal to the bitter end
- he often questions Kiba's leadership, but is reluctant to lead
- has a push pull relationship with Kiba typical of a 6 mistrustful of the leader


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> Reasons why Tsume is a 6:
> 
> - only leads humans for safety and food (security orientated)


self preservation, not necessarily 6



> - is afraid to leave town


this is 6



> - skeptical about paradise and doubtful of everything


6, but also could apply to an Thinking type (most IXTXs are very skeptical people even if they aren't 6s)



> - knows the outside world is very dangerous, so he is cautious all the time


he's cautious because the world IS dangerous. 5s, 6s and 8s all share this sense of caution



> - always leaps in to help and has a 6th sense for danger (more so then the others)


that also comes with experience and wanting to protect your friends. again, 6, but not exclusively



> - when they fall asleep he dreams of running free from all his burdens and anxieties
> - is loyal to the bitter end


you're right about these points



> - he often questions Kiba's leadership, but is reluctant to lead


this is more self preservation



> - has a push pull relationship with Kiba typical of a 6 mistrustful of the leader


again, this is more self preservation 

I think you're right though, he's probably a 6 with an 8 fix


----------



## Ruber Somnium

*Death Note:*

*Light: *1w2 > 5w6pr > 2w1 so/sx

*L: *5w4 > 4w5 > 8w9s sx/sp

*Ryuk: *7w8 > 8w9f > 4w5 sp/sx

*Misa:* 2w3 > 1w2 > p6w7 sx/so

*Near: *5w6p > 3w4 > 8w9s sp/so

*Mello: *3w4 > cp6w7 > 8w7 sp/sx


----------



## Ruber Somnium

*Monster:*

*Tenma:* 1w2 sx/so

*Nina:* 6w5 so/sx

*Johan:* 9w8 sx/sp

*Lunge:* 3w4 so/sp

*Eva:* 3w4 sp/so 

*The Baby:* 1w2 so/sp

*Dieter:* 7w8 sx/sp

*Director Heinemann:* 8w7 sp/so


----------



## BroNerd

Ruber Somnium said:


> *Death Note:*
> 
> *Light: *1w2 > 5w6pr > 2w1 so/sx
> 
> *L: *5w4 > 4w5 > 8w9s sx/sp
> 
> *Ryuk: *7w8 > 8w9f > 4w5 sp/sx
> 
> *Misa:* 2w3 > 1w2 > p6w7 sx/so
> 
> *Near: *5w6p > 3w4 > 8w9s sp/so
> 
> *Mello: *3w4 > cp6w7 > 8w7 sp/sx


I disagree on a few of these.
Light: 1w2-3w4-5w6 so/sx
L: 5w6-9w8-4w5 sx/sp
Ryuk: 7w8-9w8-4w3 sp/sx
Misa: 7w6-9w8-2w3 sx/so
Near: 5w6-1w9-3w4 sp/so
Mello: 3w4-6w7-8w7 sp/sx


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Ruber Somnium said:


> B]The Baby:[/B] 1w2 so/sp


Er, reasoning please? The others I can see, but The Baby as a 1? >_>


----------



## Ruber Somnium

BroNerd said:


> I disagree on a few of these.
> Light: 1w2-3w4-5w6 so/sx
> 
> 
> 
> 3 is a fair typing for Light's heart triad, but honeslty I think 2 actually makes more sense. His desire to be recognized as a God for his achievments is a desire to be loved by all of humanity, and his entire goal of killing criminals in order to make the world a safer place for the innocent is done out of a love for them. Yes, he is extremely cruel at times, but thats understandable since he values the whole welfare of human society over those few who would try to stop him (regardless of how close to them he is). In addition his goal is originally done behind the alter-ego of Kira, while he secretly does the grueling task of killing criminals; this seems to fit with the 2w1 servant archtype to a certain degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L: 5w6-9w8-4w5 sx/sp
> Ryuk: 7w8-9w8-4w3 sp/sx
> 
> 
> 
> I think people often choose 9 over 8 for these two because they assume that both are easygoing and lazy. Well while that is true, 9's in general are usually a lot more easy to get along with, often they're mellow and kind, making it easy for people to like being near them; they're not called the peacemakers for nothing. L and Ryuk on the other hand, aren't much like that at all. L is downright unnerving and rude, either creeping people out with his unusal mannerisms or being coldly logical towards others, which leaves most to be suspicious or hatful of him. He's also generally assertive in a calm manner, unafraid to speak back against others. In addition, he was somewhat power seeking to an extent, given the fact that he was the top three detectives in the world simply to ensure his position as the bast detective ever so that no one could take it from him. And as for Ryuk . . . actually maybe he is 9, not really too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misa: 7w6-9w8-2w3 sx/so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell Misa is primarily 7w6; she is mostly obsessed with Light, completely devoted her love for him but is bubbly, charming, and childish; 2 fix with a 3 wing. She's also a 1, not a 9; 1 sx usually desires a perfect mate/connection to something, which in this case is Light (she also shares the same Utopia vision as he does). Also, she's entirely dependent on Light (and Rem), which given her fanatic and undying loyalty, strkes me more as a 6 fix as opposed to 7 (of course she wings it though, which gives her a more playful demeanor).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near: 5w6-1w9-3w4 sp/so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an 8 (gut triad) for the same reason as L. He doesn't seem to have an real 1 desires for perfection nor justice, although 1w9 could possibly fit him.
> 
> 
> 
> Angelic Gardevoir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, reasoning please? The others I can see, but The Baby as a 1? >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man is a civilized Neo Nazi that wants to have a perfect society, thus why he places his trust in Johan, which of whom he beleives to be an Ubermensch. Seems like a typical 1w2 so/sp to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Ruber Somnium said:


> The man is a civilized Neo Nazi that wants to have a perfect society, thus why he places his trust in Johan, which of whom he beleives to be an Ubermensch. Seems like a typical 1w2 so/sp to me.


 I had a feeling that was what it was. It's just...well, he's messed up. I don't like to think of ones as being Neo Nazis.  However, his reasoning is one-like. And I can't really think of another type that's suitable other than maybe six.


----------



## Ruber Somnium

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I had a feeling that was what it was. It's just...well, he's messed up. I don't like to think of ones as being Neo Nazis.  However, his reasoning is one-like. And I can't really think of another type that's suitable other than maybe six.


Ones aren't neo nazis but neo nazis are typically ones. The Baby's desire is to see the world reconstructed as something perfect according to the doctrines of the Nazi philosophy (Te dominance and 1 fix); 1w2 so's are often social reformers whom invision methods for changing the way society operates in order to make it better; of course this can lead to Well-Intentioned Extremists and lunny nuts who do insane things according to some bad sense of justice. Light Yagami tends to be the same way; being an NTJ 1w2 so first, of course, Light is far cooler than the Baby could ever hope to be.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Ruber Somnium
@BroNerd
I disagree with both of you on a few of these

Light: 3w4, 8w7 or 1w9 Sp/Sx 3-1-5 (he is Sp dom and his focus is seldom if ever focused on society/community, he just thinks it is. he is a true Sp/Sx. dark, mysterious, keeps to himself, seductive, cat-like. it is all just a game to him). I'm actually beginning to lean 3w4 or 8 for him. his tendencies are much more like a 3w4 or 8w7 sociopath than an actual 1 who puts more credence in rules, propriety and perfection. I think is most likely an INTJ 3 who is excessively bored and needs something challenging to accomplish
L: 5w6 Sp/Sx 5-3-1 (he is subtly sexual in his own way, but would be much more so if Sx/Sp. his main instinctual pull is not sexual intimacy, but comfort and sufficient entertainment/mental stimulation)
Mello: 3w4 Sx/So 3-8-7 (I have no idea why he is always typed as an Sp dom. he is impulsive, passionate, charismatic and reckless. there is nothing Sp about him)
Near: 5w6 Sp/So or So/Sp 5-3-1
Misa: 2w3 Sx/So 2-7-8
Matsuda: 7w6 So/Sx 7-1-2
Ryuk: 7w8 Sp/Sx 7-8-3 or 7-8-4
Soichiro Yagami: 1w9 So/Sp 1-6-3
Takada: 3w4, 2w1 and 1w9 in some order Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Popinjay

as an INTJ 3w4, do you see a lot of yourself in Light Yagami? (if you've seen Death Note that is) he seems very similar to an INTJ 3w4 in my opinion and I was wondering is another INTJ 3w4 would agree with me


----------



## Popinjay

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Popinjay_
> 
> as an INTJ 3w4, do you see a lot of yourself in Light Yagami? (if you've seen Death Note that is) he seems very similar to an INTJ 3w4 in my opinion and I was wondering is another INTJ 3w4 would agree with me


Haven't seen it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Popinjay said:


> Haven't seen it.


thanks anyway
PS: I think you would like it =)


----------



## Ruber Somnium

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Light: 3w4, 8w7 or 1w9 Sp/Sx 3-1-5 (he is Sp dom and his focus is seldom if ever focused on society/community, he just thinks it is. he is a true Sp/Sx. dark, mysterious, keeps to himself, seductive, cat-like. it is all just a game to him). I'm actually beginning to lean 3w4 or 8 for him. his tendencies are much more like a 3w4 or 8w7 sociopath than an actual 1 who puts more credence in rules, propriety and perfection. I think is most likely an INTJ 3 who is excessively bored and needs something challenging to accomplish


Light is most definitely an So 1; yes he's narcissistic, but he still wants the world reformated in his pure image of how it should be, which invovles the slughter of anyone who isn't perfectly obeying the rules or contributing 100% effort, which seems pretty core 1. Addiotional, 1 so types are often social reformers:



> *Social Reformer (inadaptability):* Stiff, rigid, upright in stance. Want a secure social role & clear set of rules. Tend to thing there’s “one right way” for everyone; can be reactive & intolerant of lifestyles they don’t approve of. On own turf, may be gregarious & comfortable. Can be social registrars, hosts, arbiters of what’s socially correct, but also overly conforming. May snipe at those who fail to measure up.


3w2 actually may be possible for his heart fix; I mean he wants to be loved as a god which seems 2, but I suppose 3 could work as well.



> L: 5w6 Sp/Sx 5-3-1 (he is subtly sexual in his own way, but would be much more so if Sx/Sp. his main instinctual pull is not sexual intimacy, but comfort and sufficient entertainment/mental stimulation)


He wings 4; he's far too . . . odd and eccentric to wing 6. As for sx, his obsession with hunting down Light seems would seem to indicate this, but really this description of 5 sx also works:



> *Secret Agent (confidentiality):* Security in relationship gained by exchanged confidential secrets. May seem mysterious or compelling; can draw special others into their inner sanctum. There may be a big rift between sexual self & outer self. May be true monastics if focus is spiritual. Tend to compartmentalize relationships.
> 
> *Focused Confidant:* A quiet and focused receptivity to the other creates an intimacy that is subtle, delicate, & verbally unexpressed. There is a mysterious, satisfying quality to the relationships that is deeply refreshing & yet very solid, steady, stabilizing. The tendency to compartmentalize relaxes, so there is no rigid separation between public & private selves or the need to mask intimate feelings in public.
> 
> Examples: Spy, *Sleuth,* Alchemist, Scientist, Mad Scientist, *Investigator, Private Detective,* Undercover Operative, Behind-the-scenes Internet Wizard, Chat Room Enthusiast, Chess Player, Private Tutor, Secret Photographer, Exchanger of Confidences, Weirdo Voyeur, Secret Society Member, Wizard of Oz


In addition, why 3 and 1 as heart and gut fixes for L?



> Mello: 3w4 Sx/So 3-8-7 (I have no idea why he is always typed as an Sp dom. he is impulsive, passionate, charismatic and reckless. there is nothing Sp about him)


Actually, I think you may be right here; all the other 3 sp descriptions don't fit as well as the 3 sx. Sx/Sp should work then (I see no visible so from him, espeically given the fact that he's a law-breaking criminal).



> Misa: 2w3 Sx/So 2-7-8


A 7 fix for Misa seems likely, but honestly 6 makes more sense given that she is completely dependent on and loyal to Light and his cause. 8 fix, no. Misa has never expressed any motivation for power nor does she have the strong willpower of an 8; she wants perfection of two things; her loving relationship with Light, and a better world free of crime.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I've changed my mind about Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho. he is an 8w9 in disguise. on the outside he is very 9-ish. pleasant, graceful tranquil...but underneath is a merciless, sinister, power-lusting predator who has no problem decapitating his prey without so much as batting an eye if it means getting what he wants....it's just you don't usually see this because nothing is really a threat to him (in fact, most of the time, he is completely lacks enneagram related tendencies of any type). 
INFP 8w9 Sp/Sx 8-5-4 probably


----------



## Grau the Great

Well, despite how most people see me, I'm a huge closet nerd and sci-fi fan, and in a matter of days we will experience the release of *MASS EFFECT 3* 

The Mass Effect series is by far my favorite game series, and one of the main reasons is due to the high-level of character interaction and how much you learn about the other characters in the game. So, I decided that why the hell not, I’ll throw a list together to try and type a few of the more well-known characters in the games.

*Commander Shepard: Varies, most likely either a 1 or 8.* Since s/he’s player-controlled, Shep can vary between a few different personalities. However, the gist of it seems to be that if you play as a Paragon (upstanding), s/he’s more of a Type 1 moralist, while a Renegade Shepard is probably Type-8 Dominant, and sometimes a very unhealthy 8 at that.

*Garrus: 8w7.* Since a lot of his character revolves around his sense of right and wrong, I actually wondered whether Garrus was a Type 1. However, his motivations seem to be more rooted in personal experience and a sense of ‘making things right, no matter the cost.’ His sense of justice, additionally, is almost entirely vengeance-based and “an eye for an eye”, as opposed to the moralizing of a Type 1. This actually comes out in how the player interacts with him if the player is either a Type 1 Paragon or a Type 8 Renegade. Especially in the first game, you can either try to change his views, or agree with them and take his side. Out of all the fictional characters I’ve come across in video games, books, etc., this guy is perhaps the closest to my own personal behaviors and thought processes, so I suspect he might be an 863 by tri-type, much like I am. (Also note how much an 863 can seem like a 1; many people have mistaken me for a really pissed-off 1)

*Wrex: 8w9.* Based on their blunt, confrontational personalities, most of the krogan characters in Mass Effect are likely type Eights. However, Wrex, everyone’s favorite krogan, has more of a reserved personality, still being able to fight when he has to, but having a better ability to ‘know when to pick his battles.’ He also exhibits a sense of quiet power, not caring about things like actual leadership as much as an 8w7 would, but more interested in _his_ affairs and those of his ‘group’.

*Liara: 5w4.* Not a ‘stereotypical’ Type 5 in that, in the second game especially, she is a talented communicator. However, I know several 5’s in real life who are perfectly fine with communicating to people; they’re not all shut-ins. What sets Liara solidly in the 5 category is her center on theorizing, gaining knowledge and understanding about the subjects of her interest.

*Mordin: 5w6.* Very easy to type. The guy’s practically a walking stereotype of a 5w6 personality. Intensely focused on the facts and dealing with them objectively and according to the scientific method. He also acknowledges moral dilemmas of his past, showing a bit of the 6’s capacity to reflect and often worry. He’s also one of the best written-characters in the second game, in my opinion. 

*Tali: 2w1.* Another type which is think is very clear. Tali is very interested in being helpful to others from the first game, and it only becomes more prominent in the second. Her personality is also driven by deeply held beliefs, like a 2w1 would have, while she is not as outgoing as a 2w3 would be, though it’s most important to help people nonetheless.

*Ashley: 6w5.* These last two are ones I had the most trouble with, though I’m convinced that these are the two best choices for them. Ashley has the practicality (as well as the phobias) of a type six, mixed with the independence streak of a Type 5. She also has the preference for those similar to her which seems to be prominent trait of 6w5s, and in general, she is the most ‘conservative’ of the game characters in her outlook and views. While willing to voice her opinions to things she is opposed to, she also generally respects authority and will ‘give in’ much sooner than a Type 8 or 1 would, for example.

*Kaidan: 6w7.* I rarely play through a full game with this dude, lol, but I’ll try to type him as best I can nonetheless. He seems to exude the quiet calm of a successful 6w7, without having the more aggressive opinions of the type 8 or 1 characters in the game. He’s perfectly fine taking up a role of quiet competence as part of the team; being visible does not mean being useful, in the 6w7’s mind.


SO, what do some of you guys think? Thoughts? Additions? Ideas?


----------



## LibertyPrime

@Grau the Great 

I agree with most of the others, but imo Garrus is a CP 6w5 and not E8.


----------



## Grau the Great

Rim said:


> @Grau the Great
> 
> I agree with most of the others, but imo Garrus is a CP 6w5 and not E8.


Hmmm.... I can see a 6-influence on Garrus, but I'm not sure whether it would be his core type, or a secondary one. He might act like a 6 at times, particularly in the first game, but the more you get to know him in-game the more you see that his motivations are slightly different than what I suspect a 6w5's would be.

Especially in the second game, I remember he says something like "Whenever you look around here, all you see are the strong taking advantage of the weak, kicking them while they're down. I decided to kick back." That, in itself, is a _very_ Eight-ish way of thinking about things, specifically in wanting to protect those who are the underdogs. He certainly does show a strong characteristic of a six in his loyalty, but my suggestion was that Type 6 was actually his second-most used type, still placing it as one of the most powerful influences over him.

Indeed, many of Garrus's 'Six-ish' strengths (loyal, compassionate, practical-minded, honest) are also shared with Eights, unless of course they are unhealthy. Also remember that Garrus (especially in the second game) is liable to lapse into physical aggression much more rapidly than I would expect a 6w5 to. (remember the scene with Harkin in Garrus's loyalty mission?)

With his emphasis on Revenge, doing things his own way, and throwing the rulebook out the window, Garrus displays a number of qualities that don't exactly line up with the 6. Remember that Shepard is the exception for Garrus and obedience: Shepard's pretty much the _only_ person he'll take orders from, and in ME2 when Miranda tries to order the rest of the crew around, it's Garrus (along with Jack) who objects the loudest, saying that he doesn't trust her competence.

But yeah, I can still see what you're saying, especially with the first game. I'm a big believer in the fact that no one is pegged into a single type their entire life, and as people grow/mature/learn they're very capable of moving from type to type, though most people stick within a general area, rather than swinging around wildly.

So it's very possible that Garrus was a 683 in Mass Effect 1, but then swung to become more of an 863 in the sequel. However, the fact that Garrus seems to have trouble speaking very openly with Shepard about his troubles and feelings (despite Shepard being one of his closest and most trusted friends) shows a very strong Eight influence, which makes me believe that 8 is either his core or 2nd type.


----------



## aconite

Okay, I reinstalled Baldur's Gate II today. I love the game.

*Joinable NPCs*
Aerie: 9w1 (obviously, duh) sp/sx INFP
Anomen: either 3w4 or cp 6 disintegrated to 3, so/sp ESTJ
Cernd: the guy has no personality :/ but if I had to guess, 9w1 sp/? INFJ
Edwin: 3w4 sp/so ENTJ
Haer'dalis: 4w3 sx/so ENFP (no brainer here)
Imoen: 7w6 so/sx ENFP (when she's healthy, I mean)
Jaheira: 1w9 sp/so ISTJ
Jan: 5w4 so/sx ENTP (he's too focused to be a 7. I mean, were he a Seven, he'd like a different vegetable every single day, but he's consistent about his love for turnips, so 5 it is )
Keldorn: 2w1 so/sp ESFJ (not really sure about his MBTI type, though)
Korgan: 7w8 sx/so ESTP
Mazzy: 1w2 so/sp ???? (I hardly ever have her join my party, not sure about her type)
Minsc: 7w6 so/sx ESFP
Nalia: 1w2 so/sx ENFJ
Sarevok: 8w7 (disintegrated to 5 during ToB) sp/sx INTJ
Valygar: 9w8 sp/sx ISFP
Viconia: cp 6w5 sx/sp ISTP
Yoshimo: 7w6 so/sx ENFP

*Villains*
Bodhi: 8w7 sx/sp ESTP
Irenicus: 5w6 sp/sx INTJ
Amelissana: 3w2 so/sp ENFJ (evil Fe-dom, mmmm)

and now heresy: Anomen is one of my favourite characters


----------



## leadintea

I actually got the Baldur Gate series last year and I actually just started BGII recently (ok, like 4 months ago). I didn't get far (just got Imoen back) and I've only played one playthrough, but these were my typing for the characters I have (not that I didn't do their personal quests so I'm not 100% sure about their typings):

Imoen - Agree with 7w6, but I saw her as sx/so because of her high energy (at least in the first game)
Jaheira - I thought 4w5 because she kept going on and on about Khalid's death, though I guess anyone would do the same
Minsc - I see more 6w7 because of his loyalty to Dynaheir and his mission. He's also more grounded in his duty that a 7 would be, I think
Anomen - cp6w5, IMO
Keldorn - 1w2 so/sp. He was too bound to the rules to be a 2 and he would've forgiven his wife easily had he been one
Nalia - 2w1 so/sx. She was way too focused on helping others (even her quotes are generally about helping others) and she admonished the patrons in the pub for not helping her as she did for them
Bodhi - I wouldn't say she's an 8. I don't really know what she is, but she manipulates people too much to be an 8
Irenicus - I also got a 5w6 vibe from him, but I don't know his whole story so I can't say for certain


----------



## aconite

leadintea said:


> Jaheira - I thought 4w5 because she kept going on and on about Khalid's death, though I guess anyone would do the same


1 disintegrates to 4  I think she's too down-to-earth to be a Four, really.



leadintea said:


> Minsc - I see more 6w7 because of his loyalty to Dynaheir and his mission. He's also more grounded in his duty that a 7 would be, I think


Yeah, I can see it. Although it's a bit hard to tell because of his... uh, state of mind.



leadintea said:


> Anomen - cp6w5, IMO


Yes. He's so deliciously fucked up. I love making him fail his test (well, I know he doesn't get a bonus to wisdom then, but it's really nice to watch him transform from an annoying, self-righteous douchebag into an amoral hedonist).



leadintea said:


> Keldorn - 1w2 so/sp. He was too bound to the rules to be a 2 and he would've forgiven his wife easily had he been one


You have a point. Neglecting his family because of duties is not a 2ish thing to do.



leadintea said:


> Nalia - 2w1 so/sx. She was way too focused on helping others (even her quotes are generally about helping others) and she admonished the patrons in the pub for not helping her as she did for them


I thought 1w2 because she's all talk about helping people, and treats commoners with poorly masked disdain and contemptuous pity.



leadintea said:


> Bodhi - I wouldn't say she's an 8. I don't really know what she is, but she manipulates people too much to be an 8


It's kind of hard, yeah. I initially thought 3, but she prefers to stay in the shadows... hmm. Maybe a sort of 7w8, hard to tell.



leadintea said:


> Irenicus - I also got a 5w6 vibe from him, but I don't know his whole story so I can't say for certain


4 wing is a possibility, too; I mean, the guy spend years hiding in his underground lab and creating clones of his lost love.


----------



## leadintea

aconite said:


> 1 disintegrates to 4  I think she's too down-to-earth to be a Four, really.


True.



> I thought 1w2 because she's all talk about helping people, and treats commoners with poorly masked disdain and contemptuous pity.


This seemed more like the 2 pride to me combined with her noble upbringing.



> It's kind of hard, yeah. I initially thought 3, but she prefers to stay in the shadows... hmm. Maybe a sort of 7w8, hard to tell.


I think 7w8 or 3w4 are really the only possibilities that work for her.



> 4 wing is a possibility, too; I mean, the guy spend years hiding in his underground lab and creating clones of his lost love.


Possibly. I don't really remember this plot point, but it does lean more towards w4 than w6.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've changed my mind about Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho. he is an 8w9 in disguise. on the outside he is very 9-ish. pleasant, graceful tranquil...but underneath is a merciless, sinister, power-lusting predator who has no problem decapitating his prey without so much as batting an eye if it means getting what he wants....it's just you don't usually see this because nothing is really a threat to him (in fact, most of the time, he is completely lacks enneagram related tendencies of any type).
> INFP 8w9 Sp/Sx 8-5-4 probably


Yoko is definitely the 8w9. But human Kurama is definitely the 9. And I definitely agree with the 5 in his tritype. 

Another 8w9 in my opinion is Hiei. He's territorial, goes his own way, slow to anger, resists authority, has lower energy than an 8w7, isn't that openly aggressive or domineering, appears as a "dormant volcano waiting to erupt", more introverted, has a type of calm-yet-dangerous look to him. But if something or someone gets in the way of his path...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

AbioticPrime said:


> Yoko is definitely the 8w9. But human Kurama is definitely the 9. And I definitely agree with the 5 in his tritype.
> 
> Another 8w9 in my opinion is Hiei. He's territorial, goes his own way, slow to anger, resists authority, has lower energy than an 8w7, isn't that openly aggressive or domineering, appears as a "dormant volcano waiting to erupt", more introverted, has a type of calm-yet-dangerous look to him. But if something or someone gets in the way of his path...


Hiei is 8w7 Sp/Sx or Sp/So. he seems more wing 9 because he is self controlled, but underneath he is much more vicious than an 8w9, who tend to be slower paced and prefer a less violent lifestyle. there is little to no 9 influence and more 7 influence than meets the eye. Hiei is thrill seeking and seeks out confrontation and intense violence for pleasure and to become stronger.


----------



## Spades

I just finished Fractale, and the only one that stuck out to me the *entire time*, was Nessa's 7w6-ness. Mind you, 2 and 9 are probably in her tritype.


----------



## Coburn

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've changed my mind about Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho. he is an 8w9 in disguise. on the outside he is very 9-ish. pleasant, graceful tranquil...but underneath is a merciless, sinister, power-lusting predator who has no problem decapitating his prey without so much as batting an eye if it means getting what he wants....it's just you don't usually see this because nothing is really a threat to him (in fact, most of the time, he is completely lacks enneagram related tendencies of any type).
> INFP 8w9 Sp/Sx 8-5-4 probably


Hmmm...he'd need to have a very heavy 9 wing then, because that aggression is well hidden from the rest of the characters. 

That would also make YuYu Hakusho a show with three eights as lead characters.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

JuliaRhys said:


> Hmmm...he'd need to have a very heavy 9 wing then, because that aggression is well hidden from the rest of the characters.
> That would also make YuYu Hakusho a show with three eights as lead characters.


- according to Hiei "he's more cut throat when it comes to battle then I am, and deadly precise"
- during the dark tournament 
Roto: "you believe in showing mercy don't you?"
Kurama: "no" -kills- 

and, which the exception of his fight with Ura Urashima, Kurama never hesitates in battle. compare him to Yusuke or Kuwabara who hesitate and are reluctant to kill. Kurama simply kills you and leaves without batting an eye. he's possibly the most sinister fighter in the group. he kills as easily as a psychopath (which makes me lean away from core 9, though 9w8 is also possible). I think his 9-ish demeanor is the result of a strong 9 wing, being INFP, being highly integrated (probably as a result of connecting with his mother), being too powerful to care 99% of the time, and concealing his sociopathic tendencies. alternatively, I could see him as a core 5 with strong 8 integration.
PS: Yusuke is not an 8. he is a cp6 like Kuwabara


----------



## AbioticPrime

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Hiei is 8w7 Sp/Sx or Sp/So. he seems more wing 9 because he is self controlled, but underneath he is much more vicious than an 8w9, who tend to be slower paced and prefer a less violent lifestyle. there is little to no 9 influence and more 7 influence than meets the eye. *Hiei is thrill seeking and seeks out confrontation and intense violence for pleasure and to become stronger.*


You're right. I guess his introversion makes typing him as 8w7 unsettling.

But I still stand by Yusuke as 8w7 (I have yet to see any anxiety), and I'm curious as to why you think Kurama is an INFP (I see him as an INFJ, his Ni is pretty strong).

You have to consider 'cultural' difference when it comes to their killing etiquette. Enneatype can describe underlying motives, but not behaviors. Demon vs. human killing etiquette is quite obviously skewed, it's understandable why Yusuke or Kurama might take a second to kill (though I haven't really see much of this from Yusuke anyway).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

AbioticPrime said:


> You're right. I guess his introversion makes typing him as 8w7 unsettling.
> 
> But I still stand by Yusuke as 8w7 (I have yet to see any anxiety), and I'm curious as to why you think Kurama is an INFP (I see him as an INFJ, his Ni is pretty strong).
> 
> You have to consider 'cultural' difference when it comes to their killing etiquette. Enneatype can describe underlying motives, but not behaviors. Demon vs. human killing etiquette is quite obviously skewed, it's understandable why Yusuke or Kurama might take a second to kill (though I haven't really see much of this from Yusuke anyway).


I can't picture Kurama as an Fe user, I think he's either INFP, ISFP or INTJ (seems much more Fi/Te to me). it's hard to explain, but there is just something exceedingly Fi about him (my FP-dar is pretty strong)


----------



## paper lilies

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Chibi Vampire:
> Karin Maaka: 6w7 Sx/So
> Kenta Usui: 9w8 Sp/Sx
> Cholera Maaka: 8w7 Sp/Sx
> Henry Maaka: 7w? So/Sx
> Anju Maaka: 9w1 Sp/Sx
> Ren Maaka: 7w8 Sx/Sp
> Elda Maaka: 2w3 Sx/So
> Mrs. Usui: 7w6 Sx/So
> Maki: 2w3 So/Sx
> Winner Sinclair: 4w3 Sx/So
> Victor Sinclair: 8w7 So/Sp


I agree with all of these.
Karin is such a 6w7, her anxiety is so predominant.
I'd also be willing to guess Karin's MBTI is ENFP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

paper lilies said:


> I agree with all of these.
> Karin is such a 6w7, her anxiety is so predominant.
> I'd also be willing to guess Karin's MBTI is ENFP.


if we include their MBTI types, I'd say

Chibi Vampire:
Karin Maaka: ENFP 6w7 Sx/So
Kenta Usui: ISTJ 9w8 Sp/Sx
Cholera Maaka: ESTJ 8w7 Sp/Sx
Henry Maaka: ENTP 7w6 So/Sx 
Anju Maaka: INFJ 9w1 Sp/Sx
Ren Maaka: INTJ 7w8 Sx/Sp
Elda Maaka: ESTP 2w3 Sx/So
Mrs. Usui: ENFP 7w6 Sx/So
Maki: ISFJ 2w3 So/Sx
Winner Sinclair: ENFP 4w3 Sx/So
Victor Sinclair: ESTJ 8w7 So/Sp


----------



## Choice

Anyone watch Black lagoon here? Need help - these are very rough guesses. everything in ()'s just description, not necessarily correlated evidence.

*Benny 5w6* (cynical, withdrawn, snarky IT dude)
*Dutch 8w9* (calm, stoic, good leader, natural strength)
*Revy 8w7* 8-7-3? (Tranquil Fury - "whitman fever")
*Rock 1w9* 1-2-5 ? (idealist, "justice is my hobby", observational, "I usually try to avoid confrontations") 
Sp/Sx all of the above

*Balalaika 8w7 *(Nobody messes with her men)
*Boris 6w5 *(loyal, stoic)

*Mr Chang 3w2* (laidback, polite, smooth-talking, amiable, calm, well groomed)

*Greenback Jane 7w6* (So. Much. Passion for counterfeiting, argumentative)
*Garcia Lovelace* *2w1*
*Roberta 1w2? Cp6?* *8?* (T-1000 Poppins, "In the name of Santa Maria, a hammer blow of righteousness to all injustice." crazy-prepared, angry & vengeful with a very tender side)
*Fabiola Iglesias 1w2* (idealistic to the extreme)

*Sister Yolanda 9w1* (soft spoken, calm, deceitful, jovial)
*Eda 3w2* (indecisive at times, easygoing, teasing, puts on a second face, manipulative)
*Ricardo 9w8?* (Laid back, happy-go-lucky)
*Lotton the Wizard* *4w3 *(Dramatic, flamboyant, poses in battle, disconnected from reality)
*Shenhua* *3w4* (Dragon Lady, brags about weapons excessively)
*Frederica Sawyer* *4w5?* (gothic, smiles when people lose their lunch, loves the morbid)
*Leigharch* *7w8?* (He’s high on weed though, so I can’t tell)
*Yukio Washimine* *1w9 *(Honor, obligation, rigid principles, not very confrontational, covers up insecurities using philosophy)
*Jumbo* *8w9 *(another calm, vengeful badass)
*Chaka* *7w8* ("I've never seen a fight this good in my life!", childlike asshole, arrogance)
*Claude Weaver* *3w2? *(Good ol’ boy Texan, Serene smile as he burns people with a flamethrower)
---
other:
*BLASTO & Aria (Mass Effect) 8w7?*


----------



## Coburn

Would anyone be able to do the full cast of *s-CRY-ed*?

*Kazuma 8w7*
*Ryuho 1w9 *who becomes a *1w2* (after his amnesia episode)
*Cougar 7w8*
*Mimori 2w1*

But Sheris, Tachibana, Kaname, and the rest are all mysteries. Any help?


----------



## Choice

Anyone know what Joker from Mass Effect is? I'm thinking 7 or 3, but I really can't tell.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Anyone here played Okami? Amaterasu seems to be a howling example of an INFJ.


----------



## ellominero18

Anybody know the enneagram tritypes with wings of Shana from Shakugan no shana, and Taiga from Toradora?


----------



## Choice

*TF2 rough guess*


*Anouncer* : 1w2 (very sure) - ESTJ?
 *Ms Pa uling :* 5w4 / 9w1 ISTJ? ISTP? 
 *Saxton Haaaaale: * 8w7 ESTP

 *Sniper: * 5w6 sp/sx ISTJ
 *Pyro: *7w8 (very sure) - ENTP?
*Demoman*: 4w3 sx ESFP
*Heavy:* 8w9 ESFJ?
*Spy: *3w4 (maybe cp6w7) INTJ?
*Scout: *3w2 ESTP
*Soldier*: 8w7 so ENTJ
*ENGINEER: *1w9 INTJ ?
*Medic: *2w3? ENTP?


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Meta-Knight from the Kirby series seems like a 4w3 Sp.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Ice Ghost said:


> Meta-Knight from the Kirby series seems like a 4w3 Sp.


Or maybe a 1w2. I'm uncertain as to his MBTI.


----------



## SuperDevastation

*Acchi Kocchi*

Tsumiki: 8w9 INFP sx/sp 
Io 2w1: INTP sx/sp


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Bleach:

Ichigo: 9w8
Shunsui: 7w8
Rukia: 6w5
Renji: 6w7
Yamamoto: 1w2
Aizen: 5w4 or 8w9
Unohana: 8w9
Kenpachi: 8w7
Byakuya: 1w9
Ukitake: 2w1
Gin: 3w2
Soi fon: 1w9
Hitsugaya: 6w5
Urahara: 5w4
Isshin: 7w6
Tsukishima: 3w4


----------



## Paradigm

I was trying to find this thread months ago -_-

*You and Me -*

Shun9w19w1-2w1-6w7Yuta9w8sp/sx?Yuki9w8sp/so?
Kaname1w2so/sp, 1w2-3w4-5w6/6w5Chizuru7w6sp-lastMasaki6w5soc-last

*Shin Sekai Yori* - 
Saki: 6w7
Satoru: 7w8
Shun: 3w4
Maria: 2w3
Mamoru: 9w1


----------



## marckos

Ice Ghost said:


> Or maybe a 1w2. I'm uncertain as to his MBTI.


I would say he is an ISTJ 1w2-3w4-5w6 sp/so


----------



## LuminousDirge

*Tdi*

Since no one have done this yet and correct me if I am wrong please but
from TDI(in general)

Owen= Maybe a 7w6
Alejandro= Maybe a 3w2 maybe since he sucessfully manipulated most of the females and eleminated a lot of campers?
Blainley=maybe a 3w4 but I'm not sure
Serrira= 2w3 due to her obsession with cody and jealously of Gwen
Gwen= either a 4w5 or more likely a 6w5
Trent= 6w7 or a balanced 4(this is a huge guess
Justin= 3w4 or a 4w3
Sadie and Katie= Probablly both are 2's or maybe 6's
Duncan= 8w7 or 8w9 maybe 7w8
Cody= probably a 2 
Noah= 5w6
Eva= 8w9
Bridgette= maybe a 2w1 due to her morals and kindness but could also be a 9w1 
Geoff= 7w8
Ezekiel= I am not sure but a 3w4 or a 7w8?
Heather= either a 3w2 or 2w3 
Beth= 4w3 
LeShawna= 8w7 
Tyler= 3w2
Lindsay= 2w3 or 9w8
Harold= 5w4
D.J.= 9 balanced
Courtny= A 1w2 or 3?
Izzy= a 7w8 or a 4?
Cameron= a 5w4 or a 6w5
Mike= 4w3 but that may be somewhat extreme or even a 6w7
Zoey= 2w3 due to her stressed out commando Zoey which seems like an 8 stress point. No offense
Ann Marie= a balanced 3 a 4w3?
Dawn= 4w5 due to being mystical and one of the few people to catch on to mike's MPD and instantly knew what Scott was up to and was one of the few to reveal his evil side(the 2nd being Beverly and 3rd being Cameron?)
Staci= 7 or a 3 due to her lies? 
Dakota= 3w4 maybe a 3w2?
Lightning= 3w4
Jo= 8w7 perhaps
Scott= 3
Beverly= 5w6
Brick= A 6 or a 1
Sam= 9w8
Chef= 6w7 if not 8w7
Chris= 7w8 or a 3w4


----------



## Paradigm

*Left 4 Dead - *
Bill: 8w9
Francis: 6w5cp
Louis: 3w2
Zoey: 6w7 or 7w6

*Left 4 Dead 2 -*
Coach: 6w5p
Ellis: 7w6
Nick: 3w4/8w7
Rochelle: 3w4

*Gemini Rue -*
Azriel: 6w5cp
Delta Six: 6w7p?
Balder: 8w7
Epsilon Five: 6w7
Giselle: 3w4
Director: 1w2

*Monkey Island -*
Guybrush: 6w7p
Elaine: 3w2
LeChuck: 8w7
Voodoo Lady: 4w5?
Murray: 7w8


----------



## RiraNoKi

Hey, I'm still new to the Enneagram so.. Sorry if it's stupid to ask this, but could someone explain me why Gaara and Hinata are types 6w7?
Also, could someone type Kuroshitsuji characters? :3
..Thanks in advance....


----------



## 0+n*1

Have anyone here seen Baccano?


----------



## Entropic

My comments in red markings:



Shadow Logic said:


> Bleach:
> 
> Ichigo: 9w8 4w5 sp/sx
> Shunsui: 7w8
> Rukia: 6w5
> Renji: 6w7
> Yamamoto: 1w2
> Aizen: 5w4 or 8w9 3w2 sx/so
> Unohana: 8w9
> Kenpachi: 8w7
> Byakuya: 1w9
> Ukitake: 2w1
> Gin: 3w2 5w6 so/sx? He's anxious, not image-driven.
> Soi fon: 1w9
> Hitsugaya: 6w5
> Urahara: 5w4
> Isshin: 7w6
> Tsukishima: 3w4


----------



## Linda96

Fullmetal Alchemist: 
Edward: 8w7
Alphonse: 9w8
Mustang: 3w4
Hughes: 2w3
Greed: 7w8
Ling: 7w6
Havoc: 7w8
Hawkeye: 1w9
Olivier Armstrong: 8w9
Alex Louise Armstrong: 2w1
Izumi Curtis: 8w9
May Chang: 2w3
Lan Fan: 1(w9?)
Wrath: 1
Envy: 6w7
Hohenheim: Probably a 9w1
Scar: 1w9 (possibly a 5)
Kimblee: 5


----------



## Ummon

*Fullmetal Alchemist*
Edward: cp 6w7
Alphonse: 9w1
Roy Mustang: cp 6w5

*Durarara!!*
Celty Sturluson: 4w5
Shinra Kishitani: 7w6
Shizuo Heiwajima: 8w9 
Izaya Orihara: 5w6

*Naoki Urasawa's Monster*
Kenzo Tenma: 2, 9 or 1
Johan Liebert: 9w8
Nina Fortner: 2 or 6
Inspector Lunge: 3w4 or 5


----------



## Entropic

ephemereality said:


> My comments in red markings:


Need to update this because Aizen is a good example of an unhealthy 2 along with Tsukishima. Gin I am not sure to be honest.


----------



## Linda96

Ed, a 6? Lemme think.
Oh, and I forgot Winry. Woops! 6w7.


----------



## Linda96

> Originally posted by Ummon
> *Fullmetal Alchemist
> *_Edward: cp 6w7
> Alphonse: 9w1
> Roy Mustang: cp 6w_5


Edward is definitely not a 6... Everything he does is inner-directed and he doesn't rely on anybody else's ideas, organizations, or anything to define what he wants. He's also very assertive and strong, hot-tempered, decisive, and hates to be controlled. That's why he hates (esp. at the beginning) working under Mustang so much. If he's emotional, it's because of the passionate nature of 8's. Mustang isn't a 6 either, for the same reason Ed isn't. He is inner-directed and doesn't rely on anybody else to decide what it is he wants. He also doesn't take anything personally. He's far too emotionless and pompous to be a 6. As for Al, 9w1, 9w8, eh, what does it matter. I can see both depending on perspective.


----------



## Linda96

I'd be interested in typing Naruto characters, but I keep switching back and forth between what they could be. Whatever they are, they ARE consistent, but I sometimes wonder if some of them directly correspond to the enneagram. They are made up characters, after all. That's probably why it's so hard to type characters and to get people to agree on what they are. But, I have some ideas.

Naruto: Either a 7w8 or an 8w7. I keep going back and forth between the two. 
Sakura: Whatever she is, she's hot tempered. 8, 6, or possibly a 3 are the ideas I have for her. 
Sasuke: I kept going back and forth on him between all sorts of types, but now I'm thinking he might be an 8w9. 
Kakashi: 1w9 or 9w1. Depends on if it's in the past or present day. 
Itachi: 1w9. I think. 
Pain: Totes a 1 
Hidan: 7w8
Suigetsu: 7w8 
Gaara: I think he's probably a 4w5, but he could also be a 6w5 possibly... Whatever he is, he's precious. 
Yamato: 9w1
Minato: 9, I don't know him well enough to decide what wing 
Neji: 1w9

Anyway, the only ones I've typed for certainly are Hidan and Suigetsu, randomly. And I'm pretty sold on Yamato being a 9w1. The rest are all so uncertain. It might be because they aren't typed as solidly so it's hard to get them down (don't get me wrong, I LOVE Naruto and the characters, but I'm not sure)


----------



## 0+n*1

Baccano!





*Claire Stanfield *(aka *Vino*/*Rail Tracer*) - He sees himself as a protector of the weak. He sees himself as strong, he thinks someone strong is someone that's certain of oneself and can show compassion and spare others. He is a solipsist and very arrogant (the God of this world). 8, 2-fixed, sx-dom (at least not sx-last).
*Ladd Russo* - Violent, sadistic. He specially likes killing those that think they are too safe or too strong to die. Shows bravado. 6, 8-fixed, 3-fixed, sx-dom.
*Chane Laforet *- Silent because they cut her tongue, daughter of one of the original immortals, Huey Laforet. Loyal to him. Shows principles, willing to die for them. 6?
*Lua Klein *- Defenseless, placid, resigned, yet beautiful, doll-like. She's devoted to Ladd, merged to him. Little known about her. 9, sx.

*Firo Prochainezo *- Part of the Martillo family (mafia). Charming, handsome. Do-gooder, friendly, yet bold and unaffraid of conflict. If he gets into trouble is because of his profession. Role model. 3w2, 6w7-fixed, 9-fixed, sp (I see traces of sx).
*Ennis *- Homunculus, supposed to not have thoughts or feelings of her own, obedient. Quiet, reserved, a little hesitant, hides emotions, able to detach from them. Smart and observant. Shows conscience, feels guilt when ordered to kill someone. What she desires the most is to find people she can call family. Very loyal to those she loves. 6w5, 1w9-fixed, 3-fixed, sp.
*Maiza Avaro *- One of the original immortals, part of the Martillo family. Soft-spoken, tries to avoid confrontation, kind. Mature, father-like. Was more aggresive when "younger". 9w1 or 1w9, sp.
*Szilard Quates* - One of the original immortals, creator of Ennis. Closed to his own ideas. Desires power, he is lustful for knowledge. Misanthropic. He wants to recreate the immortality potion. 5w6, 8-fixed, 3-fixed, so/sp.
*Czeslaw Meyer *- One of the original immortals. A "little kid", appears like 10-years old. Very mature "for his age". Intelligent, manipulative, sharp, deceitful, uses people to be secure. Distrustful, misanthropic. Confides in his apparent innocence to be protected. Lonely. He was tortured by his previous guardian who wanted to test the limits of immortality. 6w5, 8-fixed, sp.

*Isaac Dian *& *Miria Harvent* - The comic relief. A pair of thieves, ready for shenanigans. Offbeat and upbeat to a fault. Rose-colored, detached from reality, clueless and naive. 7w6, 9-fixed, 2/3-fixed, so/sx.
*Jacuzzi Splot *- Cowardly, afraid of everything, timid. Leader of a gang. Shows courage unexpectedly and, oddly, leadership. Loyal to his gang. 6w7, 9-fixed. So.

I'm missing others that don't appear very often like Nice Hollystone, Rachel and other workers of the Daily Days, the Gandors (except Luck) and Dallas Genoard and I'm missing Luck Gandor and Eve Genoard.


----------



## 0+n*1

Durarara

*Mikado Ryuugamine* - Cowardly, ordinary, appears harmless. He desires to live an extraordinary life. Creator of the Dollars, an anonymous group with no hierarchy nor clear goals and with no requirements for acceptance, made of people just like you and me, inspiring rumors. Shows courage in unexpected situations and some leadership abilities. Idealistic, he believes in a world living in harmony and he believes that the strength lies in the numbers. He's pretty much a textbook Naranjo 6 sp. 6w7, 3w2-fixed, 9-fixed, sp/so.
*Kida Masaomi *- Charming, enthusiastic, not timid and cheeky. He's very interested in flirting with girls and he wants a relationship. He knows a lot of people, sociable. He wants to run away from his darker past. He was leader of a gang. A bit impulsive and vengeful, protective of his loved ones. Can be aggresive. I'm thinking 3w2, 7-fixed.
*Anri Sonohara - *Reserved, intelligent, not very sociable, hasn't had a lot of friends in her life. She sees herself as a parasite and that she's incapable to love. Dependent, submissive. She doesn't express her feelings, she says I'm fine. Tragic past. Carrier of Saika, a demonic katana that loves humanity obsessively and possess humans by cutting them. 9?
*Izaya Orihara *- An information dealer. He's very manipulative and cunning. He does things for fun. Not loyal, plays both sides. He claims to love humanity and enjoys watching them in different situations, specially dire ones. He's fond of chaos. He reads people with ease, able to predict their reactions. An instigator, he likes to press buttons, to tease, to play jokes. He initiates conflict for his own entertainment but he rarely takes part of them. He's always scheming. 378? He's truly a mover and shaker. 7w8, 3-fixed, 8-fixed, sp/sx.
*Shizuo Heiwajima* - Very strong and violent but he doesn't like showing it, he prefers to keep to himself (except when Izaya appears: he hates his guts (but it's reciprocated) and he betrayed him). Unfortunately, he has a short temper and is easy to anger, he loses control easily. He intimidates, his sole presence makes you not want to mess with him and that make others fear him and alienates him. 8w9, 5w6-fixed, sp.
*Celty Sturluson* - A dullahan. She's looking for her head to recover her full memory. Friendly and protective of the weak. Sensitive and does the right thing. Caring. 7 so?
*Shinra Kishitani* - An underground doctor. Very curious. Very optimistic and light. He avoids pain like when he hid the location of Celty's head for fear of losing her and the relationship they had. Romantic. 7w6, 9-fixed, 3-fixed, sx.
*Simon *(*Samia Brezhnev*) - A pacifist and strong to break conflicts when they arise. A hard-worker. Friendly but can intimidate because of his large size. Gentle. 9w8, sp.

I'm missing a lot like Seiji Yagiri, his sister Namie, his obsessive girlfriend Mika Harima and the gang of Dotachin.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Linda96


> Naruto: Either a 7w8 or an 8w7. I keep going back and forth between the two.


he's a 2 
he is too sensitive, emotional and concerned with winning the acceptance of others to be a 7 or 8. he is a good example of how Social 2 (particularly in males) is really a very _proud_ type with lots of bravado and a competitive, ambitious spirit


----------



## Tzara

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Naruto (Naturo) 3w2 So/Sx
> Ash (Pokemon) 3w2 So/Sx
> 
> Guy Sensei (Naruto): 3w2 Sx/So
> Jeremiah Gautwald (Code Geass): 3w2 Sx/So


The difference between So ans Sx :tongue:
Actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Tzara said:


> The difference between So ans Sx :tongue:
> Actually makes a lot of sense.


I've changed my mind on all of these lol. Guy Sensei is a 7 and the other three are 2w3 So/Sx


----------



## Tzara

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've changed my mind on all of these lol. Guy Sensei is a 7 and the other three are 2w3 So/Sx


gottwald is So/Sx?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Tzara said:


> gottwald is So/Sx?


yes. he is a great example of Social 2 (like Social 3 in their ambition and status seeking, but much more grandiose, easily offended and quicker to emote)


----------



## Tzara

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yes. he is a great example of Social 2 (like Social 3 in their ambition and status seeking, but much more grandiose, easily offended and quicker to emote)


Hmm..
I still have a ton of stuff to learn about Enneagram 

How about this? Did you change your mind on this?


> Cornelia li Britannia (Code Geass): 8w7 Sx/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Choice said:


> Anyone watch Black lagoon here? Need help - these are very rough guesses. everything in ()'s just description, not necessarily correlated evidence.
> 
> *Benny 5w6* (cynical, withdrawn, snarky IT dude)
> *Dutch 8w9* (calm, stoic, good leader, natural strength)
> *Revy 8w7* 8-7-3? (Tranquil Fury - "whitman fever")
> *Rock 1w9* 1-2-5 ? (idealist, "justice is my hobby", observational, "I usually try to avoid confrontations")
> Sp/Sx all of the above
> 
> *Balalaika 8w7 *(Nobody messes with her men)
> *Boris 6w5 *(loyal, stoic)
> 
> *Mr Chang 3w2* (laidback, polite, smooth-talking, amiable, calm, well groomed)
> 
> *Greenback Jane 7w6* (So. Much. Passion for counterfeiting, argumentative)
> *Garcia Lovelace* *2w1*
> *Roberta 1w2? Cp6?* *8?* (T-1000 Poppins, "In the name of Santa Maria, a hammer blow of righteousness to all injustice." crazy-prepared, angry & vengeful with a very tender side)
> *Fabiola Iglesias 1w2* (idealistic to the extreme)
> 
> *Sister Yolanda 9w1* (soft spoken, calm, deceitful, jovial)
> *Eda 3w2* (indecisive at times, easygoing, teasing, puts on a second face, manipulative)
> *Ricardo 9w8?* (Laid back, happy-go-lucky)
> *Lotton the Wizard* *4w3 *(Dramatic, flamboyant, poses in battle, disconnected from reality)
> *Shenhua* *3w4* (Dragon Lady, brags about weapons excessively)
> *Frederica Sawyer* *4w5?* (gothic, smiles when people lose their lunch, loves the morbid)
> *Leigharch* *7w8?* (He’s high on weed though, so I can’t tell)
> *Yukio Washimine* *1w9 *(Honor, obligation, rigid principles, not very confrontational, covers up insecurities using philosophy)
> *Jumbo* *8w9 *(another calm, vengeful badass)
> *Chaka* *7w8* ("I've never seen a fight this good in my life!", childlike asshole, arrogance)
> *Claude Weaver* *3w2? *(Good ol’ boy Texan, Serene smile as he burns people with a flamethrower)
> ---
> other:
> *BLASTO & Aria (Mass Effect) 8w7?*


Revy: 6w7>8w7>4w5 Sx/So
Dutch: 8w9>3w4>5w6 Sp/So
Rock: 6w7>1w9>3w4 Sp/??
Benny: 5w6>9w8>3w2 So/Sx
Balalaika: 8w7>5w6>3w4 Sp/Sx
Yukio: 1w9>5w6>3w4 So/Sx
Ginji: 1w9>3w4>6w5 Sx/Sp
Eda: same as Revy


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Tzara said:


> Hmm..
> I still have a ton of stuff to learn about Enneagram
> How about this? Did you change your mind on this?


yes. she is Sp/Sx rather than Sx/So


----------



## Endologic

The Scorched Earth said:


> Ice Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meta-Knight from the Kirby series seems like a 4w3 Sp.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a 1w2. I'm uncertain as to his MBTI.
Click to expand...

I would say Meta Knight is an INTJ.


----------



## technokitty95

ellominero18 said:


> Anybody know the enneagram tritypes with wings of Shana from Shakugan no shana, and Taiga from Toradora?


I'm pretty sure they are both counterphobic 6w7s. Not sure about the tritype though.


----------



## Kerik_S

Ummon said:


> *Durarara!!*
> Celty Sturluson: 4w5
> Shinra Kishitani: 7w6
> Shizuo Heiwajima: 8w9
> Izaya Orihara: 5w6


DRRR!! That explains why I liked it so much. My whole tritype is represented if you're correct. I'm about to watch the second season, so now that I know E-gram, I should see if I concur. Shizuo was so lovable!


----------



## FakeLefty

Fire Emblem Awakening: 
Chrom: 8w7
Lissa: 7w6
Lucina: 1w9
Female Morgan: 7w6
Severa: 6w7
Noire: 6w7
Fredrick: 6w5
Lon'qu: 6w5
Nowi: 7w6
Nah: 6w5
Robin: 5w6
Anna: 3w2
Owain: 7w6
Inigo: 2w3
Miriel: 5w6
Laurent: 5w6
Emmeryn: 9w1
Yarne: 6w7
Panne: 8w9
Maribelle: 1w9
Olivia: 9w1


----------



## Curious777

Death note again !
Light Yagami: ENTJ 1w9 5w6 3w4
Near: INTJ 5w6
L: INTP 5w4
Ryuk: ENTP 7w8
Misa: ESFP 2w3
Soichiro Yagami: ISTJ 1w2
Aizawa: ESTJ 8w9
Teru Mikami: ISTJ 1w9
Rem: INFJ 4w5


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Curious777 said:


> Death note again !
> Light Yagami: ENTJ 1w9 5w6 3w4
> Near: INTJ 5w6
> L: INTP 5w4
> Ryuk: ENTP 7w8
> Misa: ESFP 2w3
> Soichiro Yagami: ISTJ 1w2
> Aizawa: ESTJ 8w9
> Teru Mikami: ISTJ 1w9
> Rem: INFJ 4w5


I agree with about 90% of these. my only contentions are
- Light is a 3 in disguise 
- Soiichiro is ESTJ
- Rem kinda seems like a 1 to me


----------



## Curious777

Rurouni Kenshin/Samurai X

Kenshin: INFP 9w1
Kaoru: ESFJ 2w3
Yahiko: ESTJ 8w9
Sanosuke: ESFP 7w6
Megumi: INFJ ¿?

Saito: ISTJ 8w9
Aoshi: ISTJ 1w9
Shishio: ISTP 3w4
Misao: ESTJ 8w7
Soujiro: ENTP 7w6
Seijuro: ENTJ ¿?


----------



## Prada

*Life is Strange *
(Take this with a grain of salt, I'm not that good.)

Max 4w5 sp/so
Chloe 7w6 sx/so
Victoria 3w4 so/sp
Jefferson 8w7 sx/so
Kate 2w1 so/sp
David 8w9 (or 9w8) sp/sx
Nathan 1w9 so/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Curious777 said:


> Rurouni Kenshin/Samurai X
> Kenshin: INFP 9w1


not sure if he's INFP, INFJ or ISFP
for Enneagram, I see either 9w1 or Self Preservation 4



> Kaoru: ESFJ 2w3


2w1 



> Yahiko: ESTJ 8w9


Social 2 (they look 8-ish)



> Sanosuke: ESFP 7w6


7w8 or 8w7



> Megumi: INFJ ¿?


INTJ imo, probably a Sexual 4 (but a relatively nice Sexual 4 lol)



> Saito: ISTJ 8w9


I'd say 1w9, but 8w9 is second most likely for sure



> Aoshi: ISTJ 1w9


3w4. he's all about accomplishment, being the best



> Shishio: ISTP 3w4


8w7 par excellence 



> Misao: ESTJ 8w7


nah, she's some sort of 7w6/6w7



> Soujiro: ENTP 7w6


really fucked up 9 imo



> Seijuro: ENTJ ¿?


8w7


----------



## Temizzle

My favorite anime: Yu Yu Hakusho

*Main Squad:*
Yusuke Urameshi - 8w7 3w2 6w5 so/sx
Kurama - 5w6 9w8 4w5 sp/sx
Hiei - 5w6 8w7 3w4 sp/sx
Kuwabara - 6w7 2w3 8w7 sx/so
Genkai - 6w5 8w7 2w1 sp/sx

*Big Villains:*
Younger Toguro - 8w9 5w6 3w4 sp/sx
Sensui - 1w2 4w5 5w6 sx/sp


----------

